# Cypripedium calceolus



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

The first one flwoers now. 
Such a dam cat was on the bud and break one steam, so I can show you the flowers 





This are the flwoers who are broken 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2013)

Sorry about the cat. Neighbors have cats that like to wander through my garden beds. I use tomato cages to protect my cyps.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2013)

Whose cat was it!?


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Whose cat was it!?



No idea only a few grey hairs


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2013)

Kitties will play...

Lovely color on this species.


----------



## dodidoki (May 17, 2013)

I never love cats.....flowers are just wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Great color!


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2013)

Dido,

sorry for your loss.
We have builders in the garden at the moment, building a new patio.
One of them has a lovely year old Labrador which is allowed to play in the garden.
Unfortunately it decided to pick up a pot of a mature x andrewsii and play with it.
By the time I found out, the plant was dried and dead.
The builder was very apologetic.
Pets!

Regards,

David


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2013)

not the pets fault, but the owner who couldn't keep track of it. very common in the u.s., entitled owners who have overly-entitled their animals. don't get me wrong, I like pets, just they need to be taken care of

and very nice flowers!


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for your wishes I got a new flower on it will post the next days.


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

here the last flower of this beauty 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2013)

Perfect calce!!! I always loved this specie!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

I love this species. Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Nice, strong color!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Looking good. Just think of how many new growths it will have next year becauase it save energy from the 2 broken flowers.


----------



## Stone (May 27, 2013)

Very nice. I would love to see some of these down here. But not cold enough I think


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

if not calceolus, Cyp. acaule can take heat.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

Formosanum would be much better remind me in fall

What are your Formosanum doing Eric....


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> if not calceolus, Cyp. acaule can take heat.



Cyp. kentuckiense can take the heat also, and isn't as picky as acaule for needing exceedingly acidic soils (pine needles, etc).


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

wonderful!


----------

